# Royal Offspring



## 10371 (Jul 2, 2007)

Would offspring would i get for each of these royals.

SpiderXMojave
SpiderXNormal
MojaveXNormal 
SpiderXAlbino
MojaveXAlbino
GhostXSpider
GhostXMojave

Thanks


----------



## oldelpaso (Nov 28, 2006)

SpiderXMojave = Mojo Spiders, Mojaves, Spiders and Normals
SpiderXNormal = Spiders and Normals
MojaveXNormal = Mojaves and Normals
SpiderXAlbino = Spiders het Albino and Normals het Albino
MojaveXAlbino = Mojaves het Albino and Normals het Albino
GhostXSpider = Spiders het Ghost and Normals het Ghost
GhostXMojave = Mojaves het Ghost and Normals het Ghost


----------



## 10371 (Jul 2, 2007)

What percentage would i get of each?


----------



## talltom69 (Dec 8, 2006)

Based on the laws of average you should get a 50:50 split when using visuals


----------



## oldelpaso (Nov 28, 2006)

******* said:


> What percentage would i get of each?


What Tom said! : victory:


----------



## 10371 (Jul 2, 2007)

Anyone else got another opinion?


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

******* said:


> What percentage would i get of each?


*Spider X Mojave*
25% of each assuming the Spider is not homozygous - Mojave Spiders, Mojaves, Spiders and Normals. If the spider is homozygous, you'd expect half Mojave Spiders and half Spiders.

*Spider X Normal*
50% of each assuming the Spider is not homozygous - Spiders and Normals. If the spider is homozygous, you'd expect all Spiders.

*Mojave X Normal* 
50% of each - Mojaves and Normals

*Spider X Albino*
50% of each (assuming the spider is not a homozygous spider) - Spiders het Albino and Normals het Albino. If the spider is homozygous, you'd expect ALL Spider het albino.

*Mojave X Albino*
50% of each - Mojaves het Albino and Normals het Albino

*Ghost X Spider*
50% of each (assuming the spider is not a homozygous spider) - Spiders het Ghost and Normals het Ghost. If the spider is homozygous, you'd expect all Spider het albino.

*Ghost X Mojave* 
50% of each - Mojaves het Ghost and Normals het Ghost 

You may notice a pattern.

Ghost and Albino are both recessive and work the same way.


----------



## 10371 (Jul 2, 2007)

Thanks. What percentage of each would i get if i crossed the following royal pythons?

SpiderxPastal
MojovexPastal
PastalxPastal
AlbinoxAlbino


----------



## Robbie (Dec 4, 2006)

Ssthisto said:


> *Ghost X Spider*
> 50% of each (assuming the spider is not a homozygous spider) - Spiders het Ghost and Normals het Ghost. If the spider is homozygous, you'd expect all Spider het albino.


**** Spider produce Albinos?


----------



## Robbie (Dec 4, 2006)

******* said:


> Thanks. What percentage of each would i get if i crossed the following royal pythons?
> 
> SpiderxPastal
> MojovexPastal
> ...


It's Pastel 

Spider x Pastel will give you Bumblebee, Spider, Pastel and normals. Again thats if both are 'het' and not ****.
Mojave x Pastel is mojavePastel, Mojave, Pastel and normals.
Pastel is Super Pastel, Pastel and normal.
Albino x Albino gives out Albinos.

Co-dom x co-dom works on a 25% super, 50% co-dom and 25% normal ratio. generally.
Lord this post is messy.


----------



## 10371 (Jul 2, 2007)

So what would i get if i crossed these royals(in percentages please)

homozygous spiderxPastal


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

Robbie said:


> **** Spider produce Albinos?


Sorry - brain fart while posting at work during lunch.

Homozygous spider X ghost = Spider het ghost.

Homozygous Spider X Past*e*l would get you 50% Spiders, 50% Bumblebees (Spider Pastel).


----------

